# Funny Red Patches



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Last week we noticed that Chuck had scabby, almost scaly looking, patches on his belly. Then we noticed that on the back upper part of his legs he had one, that wasn't scaly or scabby but very bright red. Today my mom and I found another of the bright red ones on the inside of his hip. When we took him to get his nails trimmed the vet looked at them and gave us medicine for a staff infection after asking him if he's been wet. The thing is it's like 40 degrees here and of course he hasn't been wet. The only thing we thought of was maybe he gets too hot when he burrows under the covers at night to sleep. We were wondering if anyone else has seen patches like this before?


----------



## bryceandmichelle (Nov 28, 2011)

My V just got home from the vet today with a staff infection diagnosis. I still have no idea how he got it, but he is on meds now. He has bumps on his back and rib cage and patches of thinning hair.


----------



## Hockey Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Koda had a case of "hives" and various red patches. We were concerned but think it was an allergic reaction to something (plants, weeds etc)
Cleared up after 3-4 days.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Riley gets hives all the time. After we finished the staff infection that the vet gave to us it seems to have cleared up.


----------

